

Show HN: Pimp My Tweets - suggests better words for your tweets. - jalada
http://pimp-my-tweets.herokuapp.com/

======
jalada
This was a Friday project at work (<http://labs.newsint.co.uk>). It uses a
couple of word of the day sources, thesaurus APIs and part of speech tagging.
If you use a word that is a synonym for a word of the day, it will recommend
the word of the day instead.

It often has rather bad (and thus hilarious) results - it could definitely be
improved (it could do with some more words, for a start). But not bad for a
couple of days work in total. Any suggestions to help it would be cool, too!

